# Wireless Tethering Evo 4G Help Please



## ChooChoo88 (Sep 20, 2011)

Rooted my phone yesterday, tried to install a wireless tether app from the market neither of them work. the first one i tried was by Muller,Lemon,Buxton. when i first install it jus takes forever so i wait and i waited for like 10 mins. then i tried rebooting and doing it then still takes forever and nothin so go back and re try it without reboot or exiting the app i press it again and it say tethering started with errors please go to show log says setting channel failed, setting essid failed, setting ad-hoc mode failed, activating WIFI interface failed. Please anyone help i am new to this jus trying to figure it all out please and thank you


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Relax, just give this app a try. It should work.


----------



## ChooChoo88 (Sep 20, 2011)

Exactly the one im talking about in this post lol but thanx anyways if any other good ones or any way to help fix this problem then i could use it tho got any ideas


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

How does it not work? Did you make sure to give it root permissions? What kernel are you running?


----------



## ChooChoo88 (Sep 20, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> How does it not work? Did you make sure to give it root permissions? What kernel are you running?


Yes I did and it comes on but won't let me connect I downloaded another version and when I try and connect to another phone it won't obtain my IP address

Kernal Version - 2.6.37.6-cyanogenmod-01493-g70877de [email protected] #1


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

You're... Using the CyanogenMod kernel... On a stock ROM? Are you on MIUI or CyanogenMod? That kinda makes a difference...


----------



## ChooChoo88 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm using miui I didn't do this root my friend did


----------



## EndlessDissent (Sep 23, 2011)

If you're using MIUI, 3rd party apps are known to break Wifi tethering for a lot of people. Use the native feature. Settings -> System -> Tethering & Portable Hotspot. Just turn it on and configure it.


----------



## ChooChoo88 (Sep 20, 2011)

EndlessDissent said:


> If you're using MIUI, 3rd party apps are known to break Wifi tethering for a lot of people. Use the native feature. Settings -> System -> Tethering & Portable Hotspot. Just turn it on and configure it.


I did that and everytime i try it shuts down my entire phone so idk what else to do or whatelse i should download because it kinda sux any other roms that works well with this tethering app or whatever jus gonna need help to putting a different rom on it so help please


----------



## EndlessDissent (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you uninstalled the app? If not, do that, and try again. I'm not sure why it would lock up your entire phone.


----------



## ChooChoo88 (Sep 20, 2011)

EndlessDissent said:


> Have you uninstalled the app? If not, do that, and try again. I'm not sure why it would lock up your entire phone.


yea unistalled it and reinstalled multiple times and still nothing so i dont kno what else to do i might jus be like forget it, its getting irritating so idk if u got some other suggestions jus let me kno


----------



## EndlessDissent (Sep 23, 2011)

You're not supposed to reinstall the app. You're supposed to uninstall it completely and try the built-in feature. If the built-in feature still doesn't work, I'd try a completely fresh install of MIUI without installing any tethering apps to see if it will work at all. I've never personally had a problem with the native MIUI tethering feature, so I'm willing to bet that having the app installed is causing your problems.


----------



## ChooChoo88 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh ok very new to this I guess I can try this hopefully it will work u mind breaking it down and try telling me what I should do I don't wanna completely lose my phone


----------



## EndlessDissent (Sep 23, 2011)

Why would you lose your phone? If you're worried about your data, back up everything with the MIUI Backup app, or if you're planning on trying other ROMs, back up your apps with Titanium Backup. Then you can do complete data wipes and then restore everything when needed.

Nothing I told you to do will hurt your phone or data if you use a backup app. It's completely normal troubleshooting to see at which point the problem occurs. If you do a compete wipe (data, cache, Dalvik cache, and if you're using Amon RA, it's a good idea to wipe boot and system also), you should be starting from a completely working state. That way, if an app is causing the problem, you'll know because tethering will work until the app is installed.

Before you go through all that trouble, though, check to see if your tethering works while the app is uninstalled. Then, you won't have to worry about your data.


----------



## ChooChoo88 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ill give it a try thanks tho


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

EndlessDissent said:


> if you're using Amon RA, it's a good idea to wipe boot and system also


FWIW, all recoveries can do this. However you NEED to re-flash your ROM otherwise... Or else your phone will just have nothing to boot from. There's also no real need to wipe boot or system unless you're re-installing the same ROM and have good reason to believe that those partitions have something which is screwing up your ROM. All ROM installation ZIPs will overwrite boot with their own boot.img unless they match already, and will format system unless it's the same wrong, and there's a script which tells it to save certain files.


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry for digging up an older thread as my first post, but it is after all the reason I'm posting to begin with.

I have not yet switched over to AOKP, I'm doing my home work first.
I have in the past used CM 7, and I liked it, but I had to go back to my rooted Sense ROM because I absolutely NEED a rock solid working tether app, and I did not find that in CM7. I have used the Wireless Tether app from the market in the link in an earlier post with great success. I've even found a newer version of that app, and am using it to this day.

I have to have this functionality.
It is my only home connection to the internet.

So my question is this; Does AOKP Milestone 4 have a rock solid tethering app built in? If not will I have the same issues as ChooChoo88 had with the tether app from the market on M4?


----------



## mann1975 (Mar 16, 2012)

ccarpenter said:


> Sorry for digging up an older thread as my first post, but it is after all the reason I'm posting to begin with.
> 
> I have not yet switched over to AOKP, I'm doing my home work first.
> I have in the past used CM 7, and I liked it, but I had to go back to my rooted Sense ROM because I absolutely NEED a rock solid working tether app, and I did not find that in CM7. I have used the Wireless Tether app from the market in the link in an earlier post with great success. I've even found a newer version of that app, and am using it to this day.
> ...


I am not sure about the kernel you are referring to. But a lot of the tether apps from the market are being shut down. Go tohttp://bit.ly/of_tether_direct open garden is a very good stable tether app.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

mann1975 said:


> I am not sure about the kernel you are referring to. But a lot of the tether apps from the market are being shut down. Go tohttp://bit.ly/of_tether_direct open garden is a very good stable tether app.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the response.
I was not referring to any kernel.

The built in tethering app in Cyanogenmod v7.x nightlies and even the stable build did not work consistently enough for me.
My question is to whether or not the built in tether in AOKP is more stable, and capable of maintaining a connection for extended periods of time like the "Wireless tether" app found on the market does on a rooted Sense ROM.


----------



## ccarpenter (Mar 16, 2012)

Allow me to answer my own question for the good of those who come after me.

I jumped in and installed AOKP's ICS. I am using the Wireless tether app included in the ROM, and I am very happy to report that it allows me to maintain a consistent connection for extended periods of time.

3G signal strength is another matter.


----------



## Rainbowtron (Apr 14, 2012)

ccarpenter said:


> I jumped in and installed AOKP's ICS.


I was going to say "get a real ROM," but you've got that covered. Good job.


----------

